# Scenario



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

You arrive to your hunting grounds.. You walk to your favorite listening spot and listen.. As the woods wakes up, you hear one gobbler 200 yards to your left that is non stop chain gobbling.. A gobbler to your right is heard, but with much less frequency maybe 4 or 5 times.. 

In which direction do you head


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

Me personally toward the one gobbling less. He is more apt to be on his own. The one gobbling his head off probably has half dozen hens roosted with him and that said the one gobbling less can hear them too and should be easier to work cause he will break off about 10 am regardless to go check things out.. just my take. Doesn't mean its the right one.. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jem44357 (Jan 27, 2011)

At my favorite listening spot I would pull up a seat make some calls and see if either one moved any closer, assuming the one on the right was as close as the other. If one did move closer I would head in that direction.

If neither one moved I would head for the one which I knew I could approach without being detected. This would be based on my knowledge of the lay of the land.


----------



## walkingonwater (Jan 11, 2010)

IMO, I'm setting up close to my current position. Call, and let the gobblers make the next move. If i'm currently set up over 2 different toms or more, I don't want jump the gun running through the woods then jeapordize kicking the birds out of my area. Once I know what I'm up against (including the hens) then I counter with a possible move to close in or cut off. Lie of the land will dictate...

So many variables!!! That's what makes it fun!:coolgleam


----------



## ezcaller (Feb 21, 2009)

Yea a lot of variables- but based on the info given. I would go after the closest bird but make sure I was set up between the two.


----------



## FireDoc66 (Oct 9, 2005)

Nowhere.

Find a good spot. Plop my butt down. Get out the calls, and do just enough to let them know my cute little Hen butt is right there. 

Then let the game begin.


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

To the right. The gobbler on the left is going to gobble at anything and may or may not make a move toward you. The one on the right is gobbling and then listening so he can find a hen. I have had terrible luck with nonstop gobbling birds in the past. Some came right on a string but most of them just stay in place and gobble their head off at anything.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Less gobbles. 

My experiences have led me to believe the birds that gobble less are often the more mature birds, and the jakes and 2 year olds tend to go nuts.

I also figure if the bird that talks less is a bust, the fool gobbling their head off at first light will be easier to fire up once I give up on the first bird.

Finally, there is a very real chance that the vocal bird will seek me out as I attempt to lure the less talkative bird. If I can hear him behind me, he can hear me.


----------



## jackbob42 (Nov 12, 2003)

It depends on whether or not I've been seeing a hen in the area.
If I have , I'm going to where she would be. 
If I haven't seen one , I'm going to where I believe one should be.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

It brings up some interesting thoughts and on any given day:

Loudmouth: Could be the dominant bird and gobbling at the subtle yelps of his harem roosted close.. Or could be a gobbler that had become broken from his harem and is not used to waking up alone.. 

Subtle Bird: Could be roosted with his harem and has visual assurance of his hens thus no need to gobble to attract hens.. Or he could be a less dominant bird that is quiet due to hierarchial reasons..


----------



## Mr. Botek (Mar 15, 2011)

I'd stay where I'm at. If you can hear them, they can hear your calls. Let it play out. 

Your scenario doesn't mention the one not gobbling that's going to slip in and take one to the head! 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

Loud mouth more often than not from waht I have experienced down here are your jakes.. but each scenario is different..


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

DEDGOOSE said:


> It brings up some interesting thoughts and on any given day:
> 
> Loudmouth: Could be the dominant bird and gobbling at the subtle yelps of his harem roosted close.. Or could be a gobbler that had become broken from his harem and is not used to waking up alone..
> 
> Subtle Bird: Could be roosted with his harem and has visual assurance of his hens thus no need to gobble to attract hens.. Or he could be a less dominant bird that is quiet due to hierarchial reasons..


Thats my take on it. Like fire doc i would just sit down and start calling in hens and see who pops up.


----------



## fishineveryminuteofit (Mar 31, 2011)

Id prolly sit put too and see who decides to come to me. Prolly make this decision based on the fact Im a Novice and would get busted trying to move too much.


----------



## BUCK/PIKE (Oct 24, 2011)

dsconnell said:


> Loud mouth more often than not from waht I have experienced down here are your jakes.. but each scenario is different..


 this is my experience also groups of jakes making long consistant gobbles..


----------



## jem44357 (Jan 27, 2011)

fishineveryminuteofit said:


> Id prolly sit put too and see who decides to come to me. Prolly make this decision based on the fact Im a Novice and would get busted trying to move too much.


Over time as you learn the lay of the land, in my opinion the most important part of Turkey hunting, it becomes less difficult to move in on them. Hills and vegetation play a big part on how you perceive the distance they are from you, be careful... but as always no guarantees when it comes to Turkey hunting, bumpin' birds suck.

And to elaborate on my comments I made earlier. As I get older and more experienced I tend to hold tight more than not. Them Turkey huntin' power nap's are some of the best. Not only that a 20 yd gobble for an an alarm clock is a pretty exciting experience.

Jim


----------



## blood trail (Mar 31, 2010)

I guess for me the decision first would be based on what's between me and each of the birds and what it would take to get within range. Then I would listen to the sound of the gobbles, I like the sounds of a low throaty gobble, typically an older bird over the young sounding jake gobble. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

